# Home made e-calls.



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I am in the process of making an e-call. I am too cheap to buy the high end stuff. I haven't received all the parts for it yet but I cant hardly wait for the last part to come, the amp. I will post pics of the build process as it all comes together. I was just wondering what everyone else has done that has made one. I believe I am taking a different rout than most others have that I have seen or researched. Let me know I am curious, and if you have pics post them.


----------



## zorconjef (Feb 26, 2010)

varmint al's web site lists a cheep oh that you can put together yourself. Everything can be purchased at Radio Shack even the MP3.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Johnny Stewart PM-4. If I had it to do all over again I would have taken a little time to do some research and built my own also.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm also getting ready to build my own. Outdoor/waterproof speaker and amp(hopefully). I also plan on building a housing unit for it and painting it a desert camo-type pattern. I was going to stop by Radio Shack today but work kicked my butt. I hope to start soon. I'm open to suggestions if anybody has some.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

coyotekidd said:


> I'm also getting ready to build my own. Outdoor/waterproof speaker and amp(hopefully). I also plan on building a housing unit for it and painting it a desert camo-type pattern. I was going to stop by Radio Shack today but work kicked my butt. I hope to start soon. I'm open to suggestions if anybody has some.


 i will let you know how mine works and show the pics as soon as the amp shows up at he front door. It has to ship across the pond from Hong Kong. it was cheaper and better than anything from Radio Shack. 150 total watts for $14.17. speakers are form spy town and each one was $13 and some change. a bought a 12 volt 9amp hour battery from EPO for $21.00 and i already have the ipod. i hope all works out like its supposed to. we'll see.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I have a Johnny Stewart PM-4. If I had it to do all over again I would have taken a little time to do some research and built my own also.


 i hope it is all worth it!


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I checked Varmint Al's and that site and it has some great info.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Varmint Al also has the dowloads and 20 minute sequences set up. Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it. Good luck hunting and be safe.


----------



## lowtempguru (Mar 3, 2010)

here is a caller I built using a TOA610 speaker, a CANAkit 20watt amp, pelican case, nady351, powered by a couple of RC car batteries in series..


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice. I like the idea of a pelican case. How long do the batteries last?


----------



## bigden (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello
I have just used the caller i built from varmint al's website, it works really good lots of volume, i'm using a ipod nano, radio shack amp and speaker you can play this thing all day without the batteries going bad or recharging, my hunting buddies are now making themselves one! Al's also has free calls to download!
bigden


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

The ipod is a great idea. I had an old cassette player that I used for my caller. Worked great but you could hear the cassette player at higher volumes. Have to try out the ipod.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I plan on doing the same. I still haven't received the amp from Hong Kong and its killing me. The amp is the last thing i need to complete the caller. I will post the pics and build process as soon as that thing gets to my door!


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

hey Turbo how about some order info on the amp. I want to build my own but I want something with more power than the radio shack amp I have seen. A friend built a call with info from varmint al and it works good but no remote capability. with the more powerfull amp I can extend the speaker out and still have control of what call I use


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner I didn't get an email telling someone post on this thread. I ordered the amp from a seller on eBay. Here is the link to the store, they are on sale for much cheaper than I got it for. Mini Stereo iPod MP3 SuperBass Amplifier For Car Y60 - eBay (item 390132047558 end time Apr-14-10 23:54:29 PDT) You should be able to cut and past. It came all the way form Hong Kong, and took over a month to receive it. it only cost me $14.00 and some change so I guess i cant complain too much. I did finally put all the parts together and play it in the garage. WOW, it is LOUD and in STEREO!!! Check out the pics below. The only thing I haven't figured out yer is how I am going to box it up. Thinking about the Pelican Box is a good idea. Thanks lotempguru. I guess I'll figure that part out when I get out there and give it try.


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

when your building your own can you make it wireless? i was thinking about buying one, but i think i'll build one instead.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

you can make them wireless. if you type in google seaarch ---homemade wireless e-callers,--- you get a list of ideas. most use a nady 351 wireless set-up but i also read of someone using a set of motorola walkie talkies


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm thinking I will use the Nady wireless microphone. it has proven to be the most durable. It also is in stereo.


----------

